# Canning tip FREE JARS



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

The old glass mayonnaise jars are pretty much gone
and everybody knows about pickle jars right?
I know most of us don't spend a lot of time in the soda pop
and potato chip isle.
That might just have changed!
They now have chip dip in short wide mouth glass jars
with reasealable lids.
Including :salsa( of course)
:chilli cheese 
: plain chilli
: cheese
******:FRENCH ONION. WHAHOO******
I just refilled 1 jar for the 6th time.
Same lid.
And they come with the nice tattletale pop up center in the
lid.
And the little jar big mouth is hard to come by.
Anybody else find any good reusable jars in the grocery
Store?


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you saying you are canning with these lids and not using canning lids w rings?


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> The old glass mayonnaise jars are pretty much gone
> and everybody knows about pickle jars right?
> I know most of us don't spend a lot of time in the soda pop
> and potato chip isle.
> ...


Pasta sauce, gravy, and fruit jars are good too


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

nomadjanet said:


> Are you saying you are canning with these lids and not using canning lids w rings?


Yes, just wash and sanitize them and use just as you would mason jars.
The 'gum' on the inside of those type lids can be re-used maybe a half a dozen times before it really starts to degrade and let air in.
The rules of the pop top still apply, if it pops up, pitch it.
The Amish have done this for years in my area, as a matter of fact the strawberry jam in my fridge was Amish made and canned in a similar jar (pickle jar with similar lid).









I just brought that up from the cellar a week ago, and its very yummy!


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

OK so for water bath type items but what about pressure canner?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I started using "recycled" store food jars last year and have had done OK so far. 

I wash and dry them then put the lids back on and store the jars on a shelf for reuse when I'm low on canning jars. Be sure that when you when you store them that you do so with the lids on, nothing more frustrating than not being able to find a lid of the right size when you are ready to use them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

If you like a plastic lid for quarts?? for after opening and refrigerating instead of lid and ring....try an instant coffee or peanut butter lid for regular mouth.
For wide mouth, large mayo jar lids!!

I learned this right after buying white lids for my reg. and wide mouth; it always works that way..why is that?? :scratch

http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/c...13-jar-of-peanut-butter-isolated-on-white.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JDTKK0TJL._SL500_SS500_.jpg

http://www.meijer.com/assets/product_images/styles/xlarge/1001029_021000026326_A_400.jpg

A little off topic, but may save a few bucks instead of buying these:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41vwSSPErKL.jpg


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

hopefully not a full fledged de railing but I have loong wondered what canning wax is used for. I have both bath and pressure canned and have never used wax. I have a guess or tow but rather than sound more foolish I"ll just let ya'll answer me.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> hopefully not a full fledged de railing but I have loong wondered what canning wax is used for. I have both bath and pressure canned and have never used wax. I have a guess or tow but rather than sound more foolish I"ll just let ya'll answer me.


Put canning wax in a clean, sterilized wax warmer (couple of bucks at wally world), or fry pan on low heat and let melt completely.
Use a clean, dry, sterilized jar and dip the rim of the jar 1/8" then lift, let drips fall off and wax solidify. Invert and use a canning funnel to fill with product. Top with lid and ring and hand tighten. Process as usual.
This is not necessary if you buy new lids (which I recommend when possible), because they already have the gum on them to seal properly. It is more for re-using the same lids year after year. 
I've seen a paintbrush used to apply the wax to the rim of the jar as well, but with a little work on technique, you can become a good 'jar dipper'.

Many guidelines say not to use wax seals anymore (risk of mold, etc.) so use at your own risk and check EVERYTHING before you eat it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> hopefully not a full fledged de railing but I have loong wondered what canning wax is used for. I have both bath and pressure canned and have never used wax. I have a guess or tow but rather than sound more foolish I"ll just let ya'll answer me.


It can also be used to seal jelly in jars. Pour the hot jelly into the jars then pour melted wax on top of it and let it cool.

This is only for jelly' and preserves that will be stored in cool locations for several months. Likely how your great grandmother sealed jelly jars.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I may trust those jars and lids if I filled and processed them today to go on a picnic this week end, but I wouldn'r want them setting filled on my basement shelf for 4+ yrs like some of my canned chicken, turkey and beef is now. I'd rather spend the money and use the tried and proven method with real mason jars and lids.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> hopefully not a full fledged de railing but I have loong wondered what canning wax is used for. I have both bath and pressure canned and have never used wax. I have a guess or tow but rather than sound more foolish I"ll just let ya'll answer me.


On topic, I've never tried using lids like this, interesting. Might have to try it!

Now about wax, I have a friend who coats/ dips some of her more expensive commercial canned items, like tuna especially. She's says so it will keep longer.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah have heard and even followed that suggestion myself but didn't think it was the "main" purpose but rahter a repurposing for it. Maybe I"m wrong and that was the idea though you rarely see anyone actually home tin canning anymore.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A buddy of mine has been using grocery store jars for decades. I don't usually use those type of products, at least not in the shape jars I am interested in. As long as the seal was good I would feel confident eating the contents.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

nomadjanet said:


> OK so for water bath type items but what about pressure canner?


It'll work for both.

PC doesn't really stress the jar more.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> I may trust those jars and lids if I filled and processed them today to go on a picnic this week end, but I wouldn'r want them setting filled on my basement shelf for 4+ yrs like some of my canned chicken, turkey and beef is now.


What difference does it make? If it's still sealed it's still good. If it's still good this weekend it'll most likely still be good 4 years from now.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have read that you need to temper these types of jars before using them. But then I'm of the school of buying dozens upon dozens of jars of Classico sauce just for the jars once the sauce is gone...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I have read that you need to temper these types of jars before using them. But then I'm of the school of buying dozens upon dozens of jars of Classico sauce just for the jars once the sauce is gone...


That's a myth.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> .
> Use a clean, dry, sterilized jar and dip the rim of the jar 1/8" then lift, let drips fall off and wax solidify. Invert and use a canning funnel to fill with product. Top with lid and ring and hand tighten. Process as usual.


"Process as usual'.... pressure canning as well, or just water bath? Won't the wax melt off again?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I have read that you need to temper these types of jars before using them. But then I'm of the school of buying dozens upon dozens of jars of Classico sauce just for the jars once the sauce is gone...
> 
> you can't temper glass .... it's an industrial factoryprocess done while the glass container/shape is manufactured ..... you are correct about canning jars needing to be tempered glass .... there's a reason why the gooberment requires certain design factors like jar wall thickness and tempering tensile strength .... it's for safety .... new canning jars aren't that expensive .... nothing wrong with used canning jars and they super cheap ... I never pay over a dime a piece ..... just not worth playing games with one-time-use intended items .... shelf retail jars are manufactured to be shipped-sold-emptied-recycled .....
> 
> ...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> you can't temper glass .... it's an industrial factoryprocess done while the glass container/shape is manufactured ..... you are correct about canning jars needing to be tempered glass .... there's a reason why the gooberment requires certain design factors like jar wall thickness and tempering tensile strength .... it's for safety .... new canning jars aren't that expensive .... nothing wrong with used canning jars and they super cheap ... I never pay over a dime a piece ..... just not worth playing games with one-time-use intended items .... shelf retail jars are manufactured to be shipped-sold-emptied-recycled .....
> 
> for everything and anything being done out there in the world, there are people doing it improperly and dangerously .... it's for some belief of timing savings, cost cutting or just plain stupidity .... it catches up with you eventually ..... they usually come out ok but kill or maim some innocent person ....
> 
> not worth the thin dime to be soooooooooo totally wrong ......


To imply that there is any safety issue in using "non canning" jars is pretty silly.

The real danger is not having enough food on the shelf when tough times hit. I'd rather see people putting up food in whatever container they can find vs waiting to buy jars and going hungry in the meantime.

Canning jars are not tempered glass either. Ever break one? Ever break tempered glass? I have. They are not the same thing.

But hey if Uncle Sam has my back I good. :teehee:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Grimm said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that you need to temper these types of jars before using them. But then I'm of the school of buying dozens upon dozens of jars of Classico sauce just for the jars once the sauce is gone...
> ...


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

My late grandmother always kept these type of jars, and now I know why! Good info, I will keep it in mind.


----------

